# Letter from the UK Chief Medical Officers regarding the UK COVID-19 vaccination programmes



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 31, 2020)

This is to explain the change in schedule (having the second dose up to 12 weeks from the first).





__





						CAS-ViewAlert
					





					www.cas.mhra.gov.uk


----------



## Drummer (Jan 1, 2021)

I have been saying that they should stop messing about and just go out and vaccinate people, using every dose as soon as it could be got ready - it really is the first really logical sensible thing that the powers that be have done which is really going to make a difference. It will probably stop the virus in its tracks if they get on with it.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2021)

The thing we have to always remember for the foreseeable future though is that one dose does not stop us getting it and if we do, infecting other people.  So, we still need to a) wear a mask and b) stay 2 meters away from other people including the tinies  (that's the hardest part) till at the very least 3 weeks after the second installment.

I'm just wondering about the behaviour of our T cells though, having erroneously decided to fight our Beta cells once ........


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 4, 2021)

So now we don't get the government following the manufacturers clinical advice, they persuade their scientific advisers to justify the delayed second immunisation to shore up their completely incompetent implementation of a vaccination plan, both in delivery and administration. They have imposed plans at the last minute on primary care, which is already overloaded with folk who have Covid, and aren't equipped (or have the room) to do mass vaccination, as happened when I was a kid when there was a polio ourbreak. GPs weren't included in that.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 4, 2021)

To my way of thinking - we do not know what the situation will be like tomorrow never mind next week or three weeks time. Not to schedule a second jab is very different from being unable to guarantee that there will be vaccine available to give second jabs.
Stockpiling vaccine in the situation we are in, is illogical. 
Using every dose available to give increased immunity to as many as possible is the only logical behaviour. It might just break the pandemic now rather than getting control of it weeks or even months from now.
It is also illogical to insist on the same brand of vaccine being used. Using a different vaccine, with a different delivery system to evoke the same response could very well result in a higher efficiency as a consequence - the 'alerter' is inserted into a 'harmless' virus - so if our immune system responds to that virus as well as the alerter, the second dose might well be destroyed as a consequence, or at least attacked. This is implied by the higher resistance to the virus when a half dose was given by mistake, as a first dose. The consequences were seen after the second dose, so not a sensible option at the moment, but something to consider in future once things are less fraught.


----------

